# Help - 635csi Air Dam



## CMajik (Jun 1, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if a 1987 635csi front air dam will fit a 1988 635csi? Are there any major modifications or retrofiting needed to install? Where is the best place to find a 1988 635csi front air dam. I can only seem to find the 1987 model online. Thank you.


----------



## barry8108 (Apr 19, 2008)

u can fit a 87 onto a 88 as i have seen several people do it, but your foglights are different and will not fit, u would have to change over to the older ones and would also need new plugs for the lights, its hard to find 88 or 89 as far fewer were made, u might still be able to order new from bmw but they are over 500 dollars if they can get one


----------

